
Cache Control Immutable – A Year Later - cpeterso
https://discuss.httparchive.org/t/cache-control-immutable-a-year-later/1195
======
brlewis
I'll probably be excited about this directive for a long time. I'm still
excited about stale-if-error and stale-while-revalidate though it's taking a
long time for support to go all the way out to the browser.

------
MaxBarraclough
Neat. I'm reminded of the way GWT uses quirky file names to enable them to
treat files as immutable and 'cacheable forever'.

If you update your GWT page/app, then (with just one small exception to get
things off the ground, as far as I can see) you get new files, enabling good
caching.

[https://support.google.com/code/answer/77858?hl=en](https://support.google.com/code/answer/77858?hl=en)

